# EL's wobbly minnow



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just came up with this the other night and it's probably one of the best flies I have ever fished in terms of movement. Figured I would share. I have about 30 fish on it so far, so I can't argue with production. It is inspired by Johnny Miller's mighty minnow. Last time I fished with Johnny he let me have one of his hand tied versions, it also has a unique side to side wobble which got me wondering how he did it. I still don't know, lost it to a Lilly pad before I could dissect it.

Achieving the wobble and side to side darting on this one was dumb luck, but it has an awesome movememt in the water. It's also weedless. Best part is it takes less than 5 minutes to tie. Also easy enough to cast into the wind on a 5 wt. The one top and center is #1, it's already been to war and back. Obviously color scheme can vary, these are tied for freshwater.










In order
Hook - size 2 Mustad S71SZ-34007 or a similar gamakatsu ss15. Longer shanks are ideal. No bend in the hook, this isn't a bend back.

Weight - xs tungsten scud body
Tied about 3mm back from hook eye on underside of shank. Hook rides up.

Pearl ice dub body - palmer from back of hook forward to front edge of weight so the weight is hidden inside the dubbing. Pinch rear of body and just pull some of the fibers so they hide the bend in the hook.

Tail - sparse Steve Farr flash blend white, tied in directly above the front edge of where the weight meets the shank

Scales - Gliss n glow clear ice, few strands on each side

Collar - 2-3 palmered wraps of short white schlaupen. Try to wrap in place instead of advancing forward toward hook eye. Pull back feathers as you wrap. I use the end / tip part of the feather.

Wing - artic fox tail hair - darker color. Pull out the shorter fluffy hair

Eyes - 1/8 stick on prism

Quick bead of clear cure goo around the eyes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I knew I smelled artic fox in there somewhere. LOL I'm a big fan of it and also finn raccoon. Is that artic fox you are using for the belly too? You pic is blocking some of the text. Try making it smaller (like 600 pixels wide). Nice looking pattern. I prefer artic fox with snook flies when possible. It moves and breathes good and doesn't get losted or too sparse like marabou does.

They look good! Heck, I'd eat it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> I knew I smelled artic fox in there somewhere. LOL I'm a big fan of it and also finn raccoon. Is that artic fox you are using for the belly too? You pic is blocking some of the text. Try making it smaller (like 600 pixels wide). Nice looking pattern. I prefer artic fox with snook flies when possible. It moves and breathes good and doesn't get losted or too sparse like marabou does.
> 
> They look good! Heck, I'd eat it!



Not sure why you can't see, it shows up ok on my phone. Quick recap. Long shank size 2 hook, tungsten xs scud body weight, ice dub body, Steve Farrar, Gliss n glow clear, palmered short schlaup, artic fox. 

Just picked up some Finnish raccoon haven't really figured out what to do with it yet. In general I use a lot of fox, schlaupen, rabbit tail and marabou. It moves so much better than all the synthetic stuff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I definitely believe that both synthetics and natural stuff both have their place. Some are good with some things, some are good with other things. This fly you have has both and looks like a good one. 

It's amazing how playing with variations of patterns that are "so so" can give it a particular edge that you are looking for and the fish in your particular area are responding too. I can't tell you how many flies I have that look similar, that I've tied. But your twist on it was the ticket. Ya gotta love that! Great job! 

Ok then, you know that pattern works. Throw it on your hat and start something else. That's the fun of it all and keeps the creativity going.

Not necessarily directed to you EL, but a note to all out there in fly fishing/ fly tying land.... I've seen all too many people out there that get a particular pattern or two down pat and that's all they fish. What happens is that not only do they loose out on all the fun tying up other patterns and making up new or new versions of patterns that end up working, but they get themselves boxed in if the fish are not keyed into that pattern due to different variables (i.e. weather, time of year, conditions, bait migrations, etc.), then they caulk it up to.... "Whelp, da fish are gist nawght bitten t'day, so lest gist gowon home Jimmy!"

Keep it fresh and keep them flies coming so you have a plan 3 thru 20, not to mention having fun with the process!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

One of many over the past couple weeks on the wobbly minnow. Probably nearing 40 fish on it in 3 trips.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Went out yesterday morning despite the passing rain and 30 mph gust and fished for an hour and a half. The wobbly minnow lived up to its previous outings with another 15 fish on the 5wt. At times I had multiple fish competing to eat it. They were all cookie cutter the same as the one below. If the wind ever cooperates on the weekend I'm going to go put this fly in frot of some reds.


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

good job on those flies, and and nice catch!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I'm having fun with this pattern. Its worth noting the 15 fish yesterday morning came from a pond that I have fished over the past 5 years with little to 0 luck. I have thrown all kinds of flies as well as worms, jerk baits, spinner baits, and plugs on my spinning gear without success.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey el, awesome fly!!!! I have the exact same set up as you. What line are you using? Reviews?I'm throwing the new wulff 5wt 2 tone line. It performs awesome! 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I picked up a 5wt Stone Creek saltwater line on clearance for $25 including shipping. So far it has performed far better than its price.
I have a rio gold 5 wt that cast great but it wilts in the heat. I also have a 5wt sa bonefish line but I'm not in love with the texture or noise it makes on my metal stripping guides. I almost bought the wulff btt 5wt line but the clearance line I got was worth trying first. I will probably fish this line for a while it performs well enough that I'm content.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Good deal. Yea, I had the rio 5wt bonefish line. It tangled every cast to where I'm sure I got a hundred more grey hairs every time I used it. Hahaaa. I missed a lot of clear shots at fish because it it. The wulff is night and day difference.
I'm glad to hear that the bass are loving that fly. I bet snook and reds would love it too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I know the reds are going to crush it. I should have lots of baby tarpon to test it on in a few weeks as well. Just need the wind to cooperate on the weekend for some testing.


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea , I just call Saturday's "cold front Saturday's" now. Million Mile an hour winds every Saturday.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whether it's a local bass pond, the lagoon or the Keys this pattern is crushing it.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That's a gator! Nobody locally likes to carry the tungsten scud bodies -- I wanted to tie this up back when you posted it the first time; thanks for the reminder! I might just go ahead and order a pack online.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That is one fat trout! 

Have you considered selling some? Or if you need a field tester in Tampa....(not Backwater either). Lol.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bryson said:


> That's a gator! Nobody locally likes to carry the tungsten scud bodies -- I wanted to tie this up back when you posted it the first time; thanks for the reminder! I might just go ahead and order a pack online.


I just order them online.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Megalops said:


> That is one fat trout!
> 
> Have you considered selling some? Or if you need a field tester in Tampa....(not Backwater either). Lol.


It would be cool to send some out and see what other species you guys can put this in front of. I'm not opposed to selling some. My biggest issue is free time which seems to be hard to come by lately. I haven't sat at the vice in a month and when I do I usually only manage 2-3 flies. It would be easier to post up a step by step with pictures.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I think I get how the fly is made and I'm guessing the scud body is creating most of the wobbly motion, but I'd still like to see step by step instructions. I'm definitely going to tye some and try them as soon as I hunt down some of those tungsten scud body's.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If your local fly shop doesn't carry them here's a link. eBay has them in bulk from China but I haven't ordered those yet.

I use the xs for flats application. You can keep the fly high if you strip immediately when it lands. If you wait a couple seconds it will run a foot to two deep.

https://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem.aspx?ItemID=108818


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I order mine from ole Florida fly shop. Free shipping anywhere in Florida and gives me an excuse to buy some other stuff I don't need.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I get mine at Orlando Outfitters, they usually keep them in stock.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a great looking fly. I know I would love to see a step by step guide to tying it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a quick step by step. The fly below is the one that caught the red, poon and trout pictured earlier. I like this particular hook because of the length of the shank but others will obviously work.








Next up wrap the hook and place the xs tungsten scud weight with a small gap before the eye of the hook.

















Next bring the thread to the back of the hook and split the thread with the needle. Insert some ice dub and spin it. Palmer back to the front of the tungsten weight so it's hidden.

















Next tie in a sparse amount of Steve farar
















Next tie in a few strands of gliss n glow. I love this stuff, it looks like fish scales. I tie in three strands at the midpoint and fold them over so I have 3 strands showing on each side of the fly. They are still sticking up in the picture below bit I pin them down and tie in so they lay flat on either side.








Next up is some red estaz or palm chenille.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You only need one wrap. Make sure you don't advance the wrap forward but rather in place.








Next is the short white schlappen








I only use the top half of the feather. Pull a little tuft forward so you have an easy spot to tie in.








You are going to Palmer in about 3 -4 wraps. I will usually wrap as much as the feather will allow. About half way the stem gets thicker and less bendable, I stop right before that point. Remember this is important, try to wrap in place rather than moving towards the eye of the hook. You are saving room for the artic fox.








Select artic fox that has some of the longer hairs. I hold it up to the fly to see that the fox will be about equal in length to the Steve farar that was previously tied in. Keep in mind the more artic fox used will make it sink slower. If you want it to ride high in the water column use more fox, or less if you want it to run deeper.









Tie down and trim off the excess fox hair and whip finish.








Next up eyes. I like these eyes with as little epoxy as I can get away with. They go on without adding bulk or extra weight.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Last step is to just pinch on some of the ice dub out away from the body if it's compacted down tight. Basically just to fluff it up.

I fish it with 2-3 very short violent little strips every few seconds. It will get a little side to side roll. As it rolls that ice dub flashes and the fish attack.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to write that all up -- I think I might have to try it out! I'll probably make a little lead "keel" since I don't have any scud bodies at the moment, so hopefully it will work about the same.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

bryson said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write that all up -- I think I might have to try it out! I'll probably make a little lead "keel" since I don't have any scud bodies at the moment, so hopefully it will work about the same.


No problem, hope it helps you. Most of the little details I wrote up are from trial and error. If you guys catch anything on it post up some pics. I know of 4 fish it works on for certain


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for doing this El9, I thought I could tye from your description alone, this will make tying much easier.


----------

